

Bucky Ball Founder being held personally responsible for recall - JoeCortopassi
http://www.forbes.com/sites/michaelfertik/2013/11/13/buckyball-busting-is-bad-for-business-3/

======
Houshalter
This is fucking ridiculous. We should just ban everything kids could ever
swallow, misuse, or touch. Is that not the precedent being set here?

